# Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai...



## ice (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
 On m'a dit que les applications linux marchent sous mac, vrai ou faux?


----------



## kabutop (18 Juillet 2004)

Oui et non... Il faut que les sources soit dispos et compilables pour le PPC.
Si tu parles d'une application binaire provenant directement d'un linux... ca ne marchera pas.
Tu peux trouver pas mal de ports sur http://fink.sourceforge.net/

Voilà.
A+


----------



## ice (18 Juillet 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Oui et non... Il faut que les sources soit dispos et compilables pour le PPC.
> Si tu parles d'une application binaire provenant directement d'un linux... ca ne marchera pas.
> Tu peux trouver pas mal de ports sur http://fink.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ...


 Ok merci beaucoup, mais si c'est un jeu et qu'il est en PPC sa marchera sur MacosX? Mais comment dois-je faire pour savoir par exemple qu'un jeu linux est en PPC?


----------



## Paps (18 Juillet 2004)

Hello...

J'ai Debian d'installer sur mon PowerBook et lorsque tu télécharge un paquet il te marque comme ceci :

le_nom-powerpc.deb idem pour les rpm

donc tu peux pas te louper...

Autrement le plus simple tu prends les sources du programme et tu le compile toi...

@ ++ Paps


----------

